# How much to make this Granite?



## Mylegsbig (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## Katie H (Jun 27, 2007)

How about calling a contractor and getting an estimate?  That seems to be the place to begin.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jun 27, 2007)

i dont want to call some guy over to my house for nothing if i can just get a general estimate from someone in the know.  im very busy at the moment.

looking for a rough figure.


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2007)

There are way too many variables for you to get any kind of estimate just by looking at a few pictures. Katie's advice is sound. Any estimate you get here could easily be off by 100% or more basically making it worthless.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jun 27, 2007)

i pictured all the space that would be covered in granite.  it's there in the photos.  someone here has to have had their kitchen redone in granite countertops.  Someone here has to have remembered by some general amount how much it costed.  Again, i have to much going on make another appointment with some guy.

Would appreciate an answer to my question


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

Google is your friend.  Read this.


----------



## GB (Jun 27, 2007)

My in-laws just had granite installed this week and I am telling you that you can not get a useful figure by what you have shown. Prices will be different based on location and contractor. There are different types and qualities of granite. You do not give any measurements. Someone could look at your pictures and tell you it would cost $1000. Someone else could look and tell you $10,000. They both could be right.

You are looking for a shortcut where one will not work. Wait until you have the 15 minutes it will take out of your life to have a contractor come in, take measurements, and give you options.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 27, 2007)

Okay, in lieu of calling for an estimate, you need to calculate the square footage of the space you want to convert to granite.  Then, research local sources for the price of granite and find out what the cost of installation would be for the calculated area.

Seems to me, it would be more time efficient to have someone who knows about these things give you an up-front estimate.  Usually estimates are at no cost to you.  At least they are in my area.  Or they are a nominal fee.  I'm a decorator and have experience with these situations.

In many cases, a homeowner can spin their wheels doing research and checking on pricing and sources in much more time than someone who is experienced in the field.  You also have to be sure the person/company performing the work is licensed and bonded.  I don't even want to go there if they aren't.

Just my comments from experience.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 27, 2007)

60 bucks a sq ft ... but that depends on color ... 
edgeing .. etc ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 27, 2007)

also .. that is a really high back splash .. they will (should) have to come 
out ond template the splash after the tops go in .. something that big will 
need backer rods in it .. they cant cut that on site .. so you ae looking at two installations .. also .. granite needs to be sealed and taken care of .. 
the lighter the color the more porus it is .. the more it needs to be sealed ..
just did a kitchen last year .. 25 grand in granite .. has red wine stained into it due to not sealing .. it is a very light color .. also .. it will need to 
be seamed around the sink .. i dont think they can get that in one peice ..
just a couple things to consider ..


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jun 27, 2007)

so for some granite laid on my counter tops i may have to pay 25k?


And it's 60 a square foot?  All the space i posted is every time id have to cover.that is.  How the **** could that add up to 25k

I was thinking a couple grand


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 27, 2007)

Figure on $100.00+ per square foot

Enjoy!!


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 27, 2007)

There are different types of granites and the price depends on the grade of the granite.  The more exotic/rare ones can cost upto 105-110 dollars per sq. ft and the low ends can be installed for 45 dollars per sq. ft. 

It also comes in a variety of thickness.  The one that goes on the countertop is 3/4 thick while the one that you use for a full height backsplash is 1/4 inch thick.   This means the price would also be different.

Finally you have to pay for the edge of the granite.  You can get it in square edge (which is standard), beveled and probably get into the fancy ogee edge.  All of this comes at an extra cost. 

Rock bottom price is 45-50 dollars per sq. ft.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jun 27, 2007)

could i make it tight for 5 grand? literally that is all the counter space i have


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

Mylegsbig said:
			
		

> could i make it tight for 5 grand? literally that is all the counter space i have



Would you settle for the answer - - - - - - maybe?

It's just something you are going to have to take the time to do - you cannot even begin to contract someone until they look at it.  If you can calculate the square footage yourself then you will be able to go to Home Depot or the likes and give it to a salesperson (after you pick out what you want installed, that is) and they can give you a "ballpark" - because they WILL have to come look at it FIRST.

Seriously, this is only something that people will be able to guess at - and I think they have guessed the best they can.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 27, 2007)

One other, and more important, consideration is:  How long do you intend to live in this residence?  Is this your be all and end all home?  If so, go for broke and get what you want.  If not, save it for your dream residence.  It could be a "nice to have" for now, but if you are going to move, then, you might want to reconsider your decision to convert your present counter spaces from what they are to granite.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Jun 28, 2007)

Katie E a house is alot more likely to sell with granite counters and stainless steel appliances.  it's one of the first things people look for.

but the house, i plan on 10 years in it at least.


----------



## *amy* (Jun 28, 2007)

MLB, you might try calling Sears to see if they will give you an in-home estimate (& possibly bring samples). At least you will get an idea - ballpark.

Sears

It is true that buyers/realtors look for the things you mentioned (& hardwood floors), but when you sell you will get close to market value, maybe a little more -- no matter how much $ you put into it. Maybe it will sell faster with upgrades. I'd rather save the $ for a new place, if you don't plan on staying for years to come. Shop around first, & compare prices. Ask friends where they purchased theirs. Btw, 10 years go by faster than you know.

Edited to add: Are you set on Granite? There are so many pretty and durable materials out there now, that may not cost as much. Take a look at HGTV's site. I've heard about remnant places that carry smaller pieces for less $ - don't know where to find them though. Maybe the yellow pages.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 28, 2007)

please dont go to home depot or anywhere like that ...
call a company that all they do is stone .. all home depot does is 
call them .. but then you pay twice .. 60 a sqft is on the low side ..
you wont get a piece of granite that matches at that price ...
and it might be full of seams .. corian is a very nice option ...
and corian can be fixed if you mess it up ...


----------



## Michelemarie (Jun 28, 2007)

MLB, I just had my kitchen counters and backsplash (all the way up to the top cabinets) with granite. I made a drawing on graph paper to get a general square footage. I also got several quotes from Home Depot, Granique (fake granite placed right over the existing counter tops) as well as several stone warehouses.  I am of the opinion that the stone warehouses are the best. Cost is hard to determine because each granite as a different price point. Also, the grades of granite are different also.  

My biggest advice to you, pick the exact slab(s) you want and bring a sample from that slab to your home. I promise you, the granite will look much different in your kitchen than it will in the warehouse under fluorescent lighting.  Each slab is different, so if you pick a "color" at a place like home depot, the slab you get may be very different.  

I am very happy with my granite! Good luck!


----------



## amber (Jun 28, 2007)

I would suggest telling them your budget and then go from there.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 28, 2007)

What you are asking, is like calling a tattoo parlor for an "on phone estimate". Any contractor will NEED to see it first hand. With the lip/backsplash you have, that will involve numerous cuts/mich matches. IT is too hard to tell, even with pics. SQFT range in price form the quality work you want done, to the materials it is done with, single slab, single back splash, cut tile, etc etc etc...

You are in TX,there is NO shortage of contractors willing to meet when YOU have the time.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's a couple alternatives.

This is an island I built. The top is 1/2" Black Absolute 16x16 granite tiles with no grout joint. The border is laminated oak to make the bend, so I didn't need a finish cut on any tiles. I think it was about 10 or so tiles cost about $200. I borrowed a tile saw and made the cuts myself.






This is my brothers kitchen. Basically the same principal by using tiles. The company that makes these tiles, makes them just for this purpose. (see the bullnose edge). I think the total cost was about half as much as a slab.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 29, 2007)

that is a very sleek look.


----------

